Ask HN: Where can I get list of all registered .com domain names? - tzz
======
runnr_az
You can request the Zone File from Verisign:
[https://www.verisign.com/en_US/channel-resources/domain-
regi...](https://www.verisign.com/en_US/channel-resources/domain-registry-
products/zone-file/index.xhtml)

I'm currently doing some research on unicode domains for my project
[https://xn--i-i89h.ws](https://i️.ws) and the information has been pretty
interesting....

------
theoneone
Make a <insert your favorite language> script that loads an English word
dictionary, add .com at the end of each word and curl each concatenated string
for a 200 response. This will get you starting. Then you can try with numbers,
towns, countries etc. After n days and n GB of bandwidth you'll have your own
verified list of domains. I think you'll have difficulties finding such an up-
to-date list. Good luck with your search engine(assuming you want to build
such one).

------
muhpirat
You can try to scrap them out of DNS servers

